# H: CSM/DoC (cheap) W: $$ CSM



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

Vintage GuO
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/611379954_o.jpg

Sorcerer on bike
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/T2eC16FHJIIE9qTYI5bDBQYik1pw60_12.jpg

LoC conversion
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/609723679_o.jpg

Elites ...

8 alternate Bloodcrushers and alternate Skulltaker
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/T2eC16FHJHEE9ny2pdSBQS6N6v2r60_12.jpg

Troops ...
19 alternate horrors and alternate changeling
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/T2eC16ZHJF8E9nnC8HBKBQS6NBobO60_12.jpg

about 20+ cultists unpainted and agl w/ quad autocannon
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/photo15-2.jpg

Fast Attack: 
5 well converted chaos bikers 
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/609724015_o.jpg
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/609723913_o.jpg

Heavy ... 

1 Nurgle oblit regular 
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/T2eC16JHJHYE9nzpcwhTBQbch2pdq60_12-1.jpg

3 flying nurgle DPs 
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/DPs/Photoon2012-11-14at1310.jpg

2 Giant Eyeballs - chaos spawn/oracle of tzeentch - used as both 
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/T2eC16VHJHgE9n0yFjGLBQS6MUtLf60_12.jpg

full shot some of daemons ... 
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Chaos/T2eC16VHJHEE9ny2rS4QBQS6Luwez60_12.jpg

All the Pics ... 
http://photobucket.com/CHAOSNURGLE

I'm open to any offers ... want to get it all out of the house
I'll take any offer pretty much. 

I will also trade for 
nurgle biker lord pf/lc 
1 heldrake
7 screamers
blue scribes


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I saw pics of flamers and screamers of Tzeentch, PM me we'll talk about prices and such!


----------

